# Tutorial Contest Winner - March 2007: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes



## snowkei (Mar 6, 2007)

hey ladies!! 
I havn't posted a tut for a long time!!
cuz Im too lazy to take so many pics..hehe..


BUT I DO IT TODAY!!!!
hope that will help some asian girls (or others)~~

the tut is for this look <3












what I use





*[brush]*
129 brush
168 brush
150 brush
224 brush
219 brush
23 brush

Bobbi brown
face blender brush 
shadow brush
liner brush

*[face]*
Revlon age defying liquid foundation #bare buff

*[brow]*
Shiseido elixir brow pencil

*[eye]*
paints #untitled
pig. #electric coral & copper sparkle
e/s #black tied & tempting
fluidine #blacktrack
powerpoint #engraved

*[lash]*
ardell false lashes #dreamies

*[cheek]*
MSF #dark
nars blush #madly
beauty powder #pearl sunshine   (didn't show in the pic)

*[lip]*
lipstick #freckle tone
revlon lipgloss #nude


okay, start with a clean face





[foundation]

*1.apply liquid foundation (also use liquid foundation to conceal)*





*2.use sponge to help foundation mix in ur face*





done the foundation!






[eye]

*1.apply some loose powder underneath the eyes*





*2.apply paints the whole eyelid as basecoat*





*3.apply electric coral on the eye socket(with shadow brush)*













*4.apply tempting on the crease (with 242 brush)*









*5.apply copper sparkle on the boundary of electric coral & tempting (with 242 brush)*


















*6.do the liner (with eyeliner brush)*













*7.add some black tied on the end of the eyes (with 219 brush)*

















*8.use engraved to do the lower liner, thicker in the end of the eyes*









*9.apply some black tied on the lower liner (with 219 brush)*









*10.Brush away the loose powder *






*11.curl the lash and add some mascasa*





*12.wear on the false lashes*





















*13.do the brows
(cuz I forgot to do the brows after wear on the lashes.. 
 so I did this step after the blush.. but show you here~)*









finish eye makeup!! 

here is the pic of definition 





[cheek & lip]

*1.use face blender brush to apply MSF... in order to make face look smaller*









*you'll see*










*2.apply MADLY on cheeks with 129 brush*









still looks pale? try add some lipcolor 

*3. apply lipstick & lipgloss on the lips..*





keep working with cheeks..

*
4.add some pearl sunshine on cheekbone (with 168 brush)*













here is the pic of definition~






okay!!done!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--smoky coral*

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--smoky coral*




 brilliant. going to try this look tomorrow. going to maccccccc!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--smoky coral*

that's amazing


----------



## Simi (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--smoky coral*

Thanks for the great tutorial,  Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--smoky coral*

Gosh the outcome is so pretty ! I like the Ardell lashes


----------



## n_c (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--smoky coral*

ur mu looks flawless..thanks for the tut!


----------



## xJUDYx (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--smoky coral*

i freaken love it!! must try it out soon!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--smoky coral*






 Wow!!!  Stunning!!!


----------



## Risser (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--smoky coral*

Awesome!!! You're so pretty!!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--smoky coral*

gorgeous! thanks for posting this.


----------



## ticklemethu (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--smoky coral*

love it! you are super!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Great tutorial! I always love that you use falsies!


----------



## swtginbug (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

I Love This!! Thanks For Making This Tut. Very Helpful! = )


----------



## zori (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Very pretty. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## NFTP (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

i love this color combo. also, i find this tutorial helpful since i am asian, and since you post pictures its easy to compare and get tips on application.


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

That's beautiful and (for once) I actually have Aaaaaaaalllll the colours used in a FOTD/tut so can have a shot at replicating it! hoorah!

I particularly like your use of Black Tied on the outer lid to enhance the eye shape. I usually do big "upward tick" style eyeliner at the outer corner of my eye and have to spend ages to get it neat and even on both eyes (one of my top makeup hates). This smudgy black V shape is just as sultry and looks like it will be easier for lil' old clumsy ol' me to do, particularly in a hurry.

I've seen a lot of your looks and you're AMAZING with makeup, particularly bright colours, but this look is my favourite of all.
THanks again! Sho x


----------



## Glam_girl20 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Great tutorial!! I like it a lot!!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*






  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Simply Stunning!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Great look! I love it. Do you mean "Copper Sparkle" pigment? If so, then I got to get that one. Nice tut!


----------



## ozeantraum (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Great tutorial!
Your mu is gorgeous and stunning!
You rock!


----------



## little teaser (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

your a hottie!  thanks for this awesome tut.


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Awesome tutorial girlie! You did a fantastic job and your look is AMAZING!


----------



## Taj (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

wow thats stunning ! !
Your features are so brought-out after the MU ! ! !


----------



## abisshh (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

You are marvellousssssssss!!!!!!! You are the makeup's queen!!!!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

yay thank you!!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

thanks for this tut' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great job !!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Great look! I love it. Do you mean "Copper Sparkle" pigment? If so, then I got to get that one. Nice tut!_

 
YAH that is *copper sparkle*! oops I found that I didn't spell it right  I correct it already!! thanks


----------



## snowkei (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnk you everyone!!!!!!^______________^


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

great tutorial thnx for sharing~!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Thanks SOO MUCH for this tut, I find your tuts so helpful as I am also asian and I cannot pull off the traditional "outter-v" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you have given me hope on alternates! PS you also look amazing and make me want to get some electric coral


----------



## Pei (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Very sexy =)

Gosh, u're beautiful...


----------



## user79 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Very beautiful look, just lovely. I love the colours you used on your eyes. Thanks for entering & good luck!


----------



## misspaillettes (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

amazing!*


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Wow, gorgeous!!  Thank you so much for this tut, I love it and can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## Bianca (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Very pretty!! Thanks!


----------



## seba (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

You always looks good no matter what colors you used! One q's though, what loose powders do you used for undereyes? TIA!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

You're simply amazing!!!
Thanks so much for the tut!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seba* 

 
_You always looks good no matter what colors you used! One q's though, what loose powders do you used for undereyes? TIA!_

 
I use Shu Uemura loose powder


----------



## snowkei (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

thank you everyone <3


----------



## ch33tah (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

very pretty!!!!!! such a difference between the before and after!
love those lashe!


----------



## faifai (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

This is my favorite look from you ever! And I love your tutorial, every step is shown so clearly.


----------



## dreamqueen (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

I LOVE this!!! Now I have to run and get copper sparkle.  Wow, it looks amazing w/electric coral!


----------



## bebixlove (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

no! the pictures aren't working


----------



## user79 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Thanks for rehosting the pictures.


----------



## darkh3av3n (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Great tutorial! It is always nice to see someone who has "asian eyes" do a tut! I love the color combination too!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

thanks everyone! I've rehosted the fotd.. I HATE photobucket's bandwidth right now


----------



## umsaeed77 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

very pretty ilike the colors


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

I love this. I so want to try it.

As soon as I get money... lol.


----------



## Angy (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

A-W-E-S-O-M-E!


----------



## d_copper (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Gorgeous as ever and I am now lemming electric coral and untitled paint. 

Thank you for the awesome tutorial.


----------



## snowkei (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

thank ya!!


----------



## cavalli255 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

awesome!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.... u r sooo good my dear! r u  makeup artist?


----------



## user79 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

*CONGRATULATIONS SNOWKEI!*​
You are the winner for our March 2007 tutorial contest. You will be contacted shortly to receive your prize. Thank you for your tutorial!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*






 Yay you did, great job!!


----------



## babecakes (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

whats msf?


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Congratulations, gorgeous!!!


----------



## n_c (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Congrats!!!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohscandalous* 

 
_whats msf?_

 
it's mineralize skinfinish =D


----------



## snowkei (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

thanks all **^^**


----------



## Midgard (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Awesome tutorial, thanks for posting!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

:congrats:


----------



## Simi (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Congratulation


----------



## bjorne_again (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

congratulations! you did a great job! =)


----------



## MAC Mel (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

this is one of your BEST tutorial. I love it!


----------



## Uofmchick18 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

w o w!! i absolutely love your tutorials! you make it seem so effortless. i need to try this and soon! soo lovely..kudos to you dear!


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

so amazinly beautiful!


----------



## thatdarnsam (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

great tutorial!!
i love yr skills!
have another one anytime soon??
[hint hint]
=]]]]

just one question, when you applied the electric coral pigment on yr lid, did you use a vaseline base?
i usually do because the color`s not really bright and vibrant when i don`t use a base.


----------



## snowkei (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thatdarnsam* 

 
_great tutorial!!
i love yr skills!
have another one anytime soon??
[hint hint]
=]]]]

just one question, when you applied the electric coral pigment on yr lid, did you use a vaseline base?
i usually do because the color`s not really bright and vibrant when i don`t use a base._

 
I usually use paints or use the pigment with a wet brush (not too wet, just a little)..and the color looks more bright and vibrant


----------



## snowkei (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

thanks everyone!!=D


----------



## Waylea (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Omg, this is a gorgeous look! Thanks snowkei, you always have great tuts!


----------



## umsaeed77 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

really amazing thanx alot like the colours


----------



## CubNan (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

great tut.  I like the additional diagrams.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Great tutorial!! I gotta try that one!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

wow! i love the TUT!


----------



## applefrite (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

It is beautiful !!!


----------



## ellesea (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

you always do such an amazing job!


----------



## mslips (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

wow gurl this is a hot look...im def going to try ths one out!!!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

thanks everyone!!<3333333333


----------



## arabian girl (May 6, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

thanx
your posts are a reflector of talented proficients lady
good luck sis


----------



## breathless (May 6, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

awesome!


----------



## pinkstar (May 6, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Stunning!


----------



## ksyusha (May 7, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

i like your tuts so mush!!!!!!


----------



## Emmi (May 7, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Simply stunning!


----------



## Karen_B (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Gorgeous! You have such flawless skin!


----------



## soanxious (May 24, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

wow that's amazing! one of the best tut's i've ever seen!


----------



## midgetfury74 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

OMG, i really love the way all your tutorials come out, keep rocking these super sexy looks and i cant wait to see more!


----------



## witchery-woo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

wow!  beautiful toot!  i love the way you added the lines to show definition, that will help me a lot in understanding where to place each item.  awesome!


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

You are so pretty. I love your tuts. This is one I think I will try! Thanks!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

thsnks all!!


----------



## munchkinhead (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

this is the best look on u


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

the colors are great!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

I always love your tuts!


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

WOW!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soooooo pretty!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

*Great! as usual! You have awesome makeup skills!*


----------



## CeCeBeauty (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

U R very talented, and your tut are amazing.


----------



## snowkei (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

thanks ladies <3


----------



## vcarina88x (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

gorgeous, i love this tut, beautiful shades!


----------



## clarisachase (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

Thank you so much for this post - I never would have thought to use those colors on Asian skin! This has been very, very useful for me


----------



## nunu (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

this look is amazing!! i am gona try it out! 
good work!!!


----------



## krackatoa (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

omg, i cannot get over this look. hahah.


----------



## snowkei (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

thanks


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

ah i love this!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

aww.. great tut!!! awsome.. i love it <3


----------



## yukiliu (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

you look beautiful


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: MARCH 2007 TUT CONTEST WINNER: Hottie Hottie look--coralline eyes*

really really gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 well done x


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

I really love the pictures that show the product placement--it really helps!  Thank you so much!


----------



## susu (Dec 17, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## shandhra (Dec 19, 2007)

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kcphoto (Dec 23, 2007)

You are the cutest thing ever, and I love every tutorial I have seen from you!

Great job, gorgeous girl!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 10, 2008)

You are gorgeous and did a stunning job on the application and color combos!


----------



## -jy- (Jan 14, 2008)

wow!! thats beautiful!!!


----------



## el8tedinak (Jan 24, 2008)

AMAZING!!!  Thank you!


----------



## AlleyCat87 (Feb 1, 2008)

that is amazing i'm learning so much, i got a whole heap of brushes and pigments for christmas, not i have to hone my skilllzzzz...


----------



## seelieassassin (Feb 4, 2008)

Ah! It was your tutorial on bronzy eyes for asians that made me decide to join specktra and willing to try MAC!!!! You are amazing! Do you perhaps know what to do if someone doesn't have a crease? I have a monolid...


----------



## Aya (Feb 23, 2008)

i love this!! thank you so much for posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i actually love all your tuts XD


----------



## jnny (Feb 24, 2008)

o wow hot!!! I didn't know pink could be so pretty like that!


----------



## Rubiez (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow...I've never seen anyone apply that much "bronzer/sculpting" powder all over like that...but it looks good!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Mar 1, 2008)

You are so AMAZING! I love this so much. I notice you don't blend much or you must do it as you go? The colors look so blended and beautiful. My struggle is I either don't blend enough or do it too much where you can't tell what is what ... suggestions for how you do it? 

And again, stunning!


----------



## kaeluscious (Mar 3, 2008)

nice =)thanks!


----------



## msjazzy (Mar 6, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## jt1088 (Mar 17, 2008)

i likee!


----------



## gummibalu (Apr 7, 2008)

this is one of my favorite makeup looks on you


----------



## drs_tan (Apr 10, 2008)

this is so beautiful. i love how detailed and easy to follow ur tuts are - thank u so much!! can i ask how long would something like this take you to do?


----------



## nai (Apr 16, 2008)

i love watching your stuff!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Great tutorial! Very pretty


----------



## ~*STArPRINCEZZ* (May 7, 2008)

I love this look GORG!


----------



## Pluie (May 19, 2008)

That's amazing ^^ U look so pretty :X


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 19, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

Looks gorgeous as always. Total transformation!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

*beautifu*


----------



## DiorLipGloss (Jun 12, 2008)

This is my favorite look I've seen on this site so far. great job!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!! <


----------



## Alldolledup9 (Jun 14, 2008)

That's so pretty


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 15, 2008)

great look
loved the colors


----------



## pratbc (Jun 15, 2008)

Another stunning m/u look by you!  I can't wait to try this one out!


----------



## scumballina (Sep 24, 2008)

Sick. Love it.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 25, 2008)

This is absolutely stunning...your skin is *sooo *amazing. Thank you for this tutorial!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Sep 27, 2008)

super gorgeous!


----------



## EvelinaJolie (Dec 23, 2008)

may i say wow??????


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 26, 2009)

this is amazing possibly the sexiest makeup look ever!! this is one i MUST recreate thanks so much!!


----------



## link09 (Mar 7, 2009)

This is a very pretty look. Love the color combo!!!


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Make-up Envy (Apr 19, 2009)

Love it!


----------

